# Hudson Server



## klofisch (26. Aug 2010)

Guten Morgen,..

gibt es eine Möglichkei folgende Punkte mit dem Hudson zu realisieren?

1. zeitgesteuerte Builderstellung?
2. das man dem erstellten Projektarchiv einen Dateinamen zusammen gesetzt aus Projektname und Datum geben lassne kann (z.B. yyyymmdd_Projektname.tar.gz)


Dank und Gruß
Peter


----------



## maki (26. Aug 2010)

1. Ja
2. Ja


----------



## klofisch (26. Aug 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Bleibt die entscheidende Frage ->Und wie?


----------



## maki (26. Aug 2010)

Hast du dir Hudson mal angesehen? 

1. In dem Job unter Build Triggers -> Build periodically
2. Kommt darauf an, was für ein Projekt ist es denn? (Freestyle, Maven,..)


----------



## klofisch (26. Aug 2010)

zu 1.: Hab ich glatt übersehen,..Mist!
zu 2. es ist ein Freestyle-Projekt (PHP in diesem Falle)


----------



## maki (26. Aug 2010)

Wie erzeugst du denn das Archiv?
Hudson bietet ein paar Variablen die man nutzen kann.


----------



## klofisch (26. Aug 2010)

Zur Zeit so in der Build.xml


```
<target name="build" depends="code-coverage">
        <tar destfile="project.tgz" compression="gzip" basedir=".">
                <include name="application/**/**" />
                <include name="config/**/**" />
            </fileset>-->
            <fileset dir=".">
                <exclude name="unittest/**/**" />
                <exclude name="build/**/**" />
            </fileset>
        </tar>  
    </target>
```


----------



## Wildcard (26. Aug 2010)

Ant bringt doch alles mit um einen Zeitstempel entsprechend zu formattieren:
TStamp Task


----------



## klofisch (30. Aug 2010)

Nun ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen, dass ich ein PHING benutze und keinen Ant.


----------



## kama (30. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

Du solltest die Doku von Phing auch lesen...

Phing Guide - Core Tasks

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## klofisch (30. Aug 2010)

Super,... geht erstmal alles

Vielen dank


----------

